# FelV need homes in Dallas



## annb (Aug 24, 2004)

I work with a shelter in Dallas, TX and we have some FelV+ cats who badly need a home. Overall, they are healthy and happy cats. It's just that they cannot be adopted by anyone with cats who are Felv-. Some of these cats could live a long time and they need a home to take them out of the shelter. If you have Felv+ cats who need some company in the DFW area, please contact me.


----------



## Swtsxyselena04 (Sep 20, 2004)

What is feiv+ and - means?


----------



## annb (Aug 24, 2004)

*Feline Leukemia positive*

Sorry, it must have been a typo. I mean Feline Leukemia positive cats.
They need a home just like any other cats. If they are adults and given good homes with healthy diets and supplements, they can live a long time. I just hate to see them have to stay in the shelter for their whole life and would like to find some homes for them.


----------

